# Plants..



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

I have a 55g with 5 3inch rbps in there. I have 3 amazon sword plants in there also. Both fish and plants are doing nicely. However, I read that swords reproduce by sending out a runner. When I read this I imagined a little vine snaking out on the gravel and growing roots. Well, now I have a huge straggly looking trunk that grows straight up almost to the top of the tank with a few very small leafs on it. Is this thing a runner or is it trying to send a shoot to the top of the tank to flower? Thank you for any input.


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

well i didnt know any of that now i do when i go buy plants


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

a runner is a vine like leaf that moves away from the main plant to start a new plant


----------

